# Addicted and Cranky



## gkygrl (Mar 5, 2008)

I know this title looks bad ... but I think it is probably a good thing and one that is shared by many involved in MA.

I am new to studying formally in a school (Combat Hapkido) and now I am seriously addicted.  We meet 2X a week (but there are classes 3X a week and I am going to ask the instructor what I need to do to attend the extra class) and I am loving it.  It is such a rush!  

It's humbling, for sure, but it is also so encouraging.  I forget that I have MS and I push myself beyond anything I thought I could physically do.  I work myself so hard (hard for me) that I'm usually completely sweaty when I am done.  This is great -- I really feel like I am learning a lot and getting a great workout.  I am cranky because I miss being in the class (I guess that is the reason) and I don't quite have a home training area set up yet .... I am working on getting a Wavemaster XXL or the BOB to train with.   I have some great flexibility DVD's as well as various Hapkido and Combat Hapkido DVD's which are great for remembering the techniques and warmups.

My partner is as hooked as I am.  We're nuts.  I am personally addicted and cranky.  It's the truth.

As a martial artist ... do you feel this too?    Or are we just in a honeymoon phase.

We just got our white belts and formally joined the school after going for several weeks.  We love it!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2008)

Nah its just a honeymoon phase :shrug:now STOP :miffer:asking me all these questionsI DON'T have TIME for this......I MUST TRAIN :angry: :uhyeah: 


Youre hooked.welcome to the club


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 5, 2008)

No, it's not a honeymoon phase exactly.  I've been in my current school for 5 years.  Had kempo training before that and always loved the h2h combat training as a Marine.  What you will find, I think, is that, much like your personal relationships that hyper excitement will smooth out into a deeper and more meaningful attraction.  When you get to the deeper, calmer attraction you'll know you're hooked for life.  Training has so many benefits, both physically and psychologically, that it's hard not to over train at first.  Keep pushing yourself but take care not to incur too many injuries as these will keep you from training.  Best of luck to you both for a long and successful path in the martial arts.

Oh, and get BOB if you have to choose between the two.  He's better designed for targeted striking.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 5, 2008)

It is always harting when someone tells us that they have become addicted to their art and that they are getting physical and mental pleasure from their activity


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 5, 2008)

gkygrl said:


> As a martial artist ... do you feel this too?    Or are we just in a honeymoon phase.



This is not a honeymoon phase.  It only gets more special with more practice time and skill level.  You will have many, many good experiences with this practice, this I can tell you for sure!

Hehe -- sometimes (often) I do not want to go to class.  I feel tired.  But, I go anyway.  After the class, of course, I have plenty of energy.  I have known my Instructor and my Assistant Instructor for many years.  I can't explain what this means to me, but I bet its the same as what you feel.

I have before looked around the old Dojang and saw uniforms glowing white.  People can call me crazy and mock me if they wish, but I'm telling you, I've seen it.


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 5, 2008)

What a cool thread!!!  Inspiring and motivating.

I'm honored to be a part .... truly


----------



## TheOriginalName (Mar 5, 2008)

My training started a year ago - mixed martial art (including some aspects of traditional karate). 

I thought i was addicted after the first couple of months - but looking back that was nothing. I now train 4 times a week (MMA and Flipino combative). If i could i would train more. I'm now finding that i turn up early to get in a bit of extra time and stay late for the same reason. 

Something i have noticed is that there are two types of people in this world. There are the ones that will look at what your doing and say your crazy - ignore them. And that ones who look at what your doing and want to join in......in which case you have a new sparring partner. 

Oh, and you know your addicted when you have 5 spare minutes at work so you start practising your kata.......


----------



## charyuop (Mar 5, 2008)

After 1 year and half the addiction is completely gone. I don't have to force myself to go to class because I like doing it. It just that now MA has become part of my life and walks side by side with me.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 5, 2008)

gkygrl said:


> As a martial artist ... do you feel this too? Or are we just in a honeymoon phase.


 
This is how much martial arts can get into your blood.  Even now, some 20 years down the track, things martial come unbidden into my mind.  If I see something it might remind me of some concept or movement, hell crossing a room often has me thinking about a side-slip or an evade or an attack.

Stick with it and you too will be dreaming about punching, kicking and throwing. 

Nice to hear that your training lets you put aside your MS for a while.  That alone is a good reason to stick with it.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2008)

After 47 years in the Arts I still feel like there is no other thing like it in the world. Thanks to all my Instructors and a special thanks to my student for they are the reason to be here day after day.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 5, 2008)

These 3 between them, combined, show how I feel about TKD after 21 years.



charyuop said:


> After 1 year and half the addiction is completely gone. I don't have to force myself to go to class because I like doing it. It just that now MA has become part of my life and walks side by side with me.





Steel Tiger said:


> This is how much martial arts can get into your blood.  Even now, some 20 years down the track, things martial come unbidden into my mind.  If I see something it might remind me of some concept or movement, hell crossing a room often has me thinking about a side-slip or an evade or an attack.
> 
> Stick with it and you too will be dreaming about punching, kicking and throwing.
> 
> Nice to hear that your training lets you put aside your MS for a while.  That alone is a good reason to stick with it.





terryl965 said:


> After 47 years in the Arts I still feel like there is no other thing like it in the world. Thanks to all my Instructors and* a special thanks to my student for they are the reason to be here day after day.*



Especially the part in bold - I learn far more from my students than they learn from me; after all, each has his/her own viewpoint and experiences that they bring to TKD, and they outnumber me!


----------



## Shotochem (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe we should all start a self help group online. :wink2:

Let's all sit in our little group and share......

I'll go first.....

Hi, my name is Marc, and.......I'm a MA-Aholic.....:waah:

It feels do much better to just let it out.

-Marc-


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2008)

Shotochem said:


> Maybe we should all start a self help group online. :wink2:
> 
> Let's all sit in our little group and share......
> 
> ...


 
I am not an MA-addicted or an MA-aholic :tantrum:

Now quit bugging me its cutting into my training :angry:


:anic:Must train must train must train must train must train must train must train must train must train must train must train must train perfectly normal must train nothing to see here must train just move along must train must train :uhohh:


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 6, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> Stick with it and you too will be dreaming about punching, kicking and throwing.



This is true!  It gets into your brain, and then you will have dreams of practicing.  I have woke myself up many times throwing kicks in dreams (usually my quadricep muscle tenses, and shakes the bed enough to wake me -- this has not happened in a long time, though).

Now, once, I actually kicked OUT -- I extended some kind of kicking fully while I was asleep.  This time, I actually kicked the blankets off of the bed, hahahaha!

Nowadays I don't have such dreams though.  You may also find yourself striking furniture, you know, you will punch it, kick it, and so on.  That is how it should be, in my opinion.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am not an MA-addicted or an MA-aholic :tantrum:
> Now quit bugging me its cutting into my training :angry:[/quote]
> 
> Here we see an example of what is called in the field "denial".  Let's all remember that "denial" is NOT a river in Egypt.  One has to admit to oneself the state of being before any work can be done!  hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 6, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Xue Sheng said:
> 
> 
> > I am not an MA-addicted or an MA-aholic :tantrum:
> ...


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 6, 2008)

> We'll just have to come up with  12-steps (unless there is a more meaningful number in MA).



12 is an auspicious number:

http://www.shotokankarate.ca/the 12 pairs.htm



> The role of drills in training :
> A student in Balintawak is trained almost exclusively with two-man drills, under the guidance of a more experienced Eskrimador. The most basic, and the most important drill involves alternate block and defense against the twelve basic blows with the stick. This drill is simply called "1 to 12". Initially, the strikes are done in a specific pre-arranged order.



There are others, too, but 108 would be quite a long recovery time!!!  
:xtrmshock


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2008)

Although it is evidently clear that I am NOT a ma-aholic or ma-addict and I certainly DO NOT need any 12 step program, might I suggest 8 steps or 5 steps.

Baguazhang which is big on 8 and/or Xingyquan Wu Xing which is big on 5 but then there is also the 12 animal forms or Xingyiquan to so 12 might work. 

Just as long as it means MORE training and or hitting trees :EG:


----------



## masherdong (Mar 6, 2008)

> As a martial artist ... do you feel this too? Or are we just in a honeymoon phase.



Oh yeah!  I always look forward to going to class!  I train 4-5 times a week for about 2.5 hours a day!  Oh, yeah I am juiced about going to class.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Although it is evidently clear that I am NOT a ma-aholic or ma-addict and I certainly DO NOT need any 12 step program, might I suggest 8 steps or 5 steps.
> 
> Baguazhang which is big on 8 and/or Xingyquan Wu Xing which is big on 5 but then there is also the 12 animal forms or Xingyiquan to so 12 might work.
> 
> Just as long as it means MORE training and or hitting trees :EG:


Xue, you keep hitting trees like that and you're gonna have to be fighting off ELF.  Now that would be an epic battle to see.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 6, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> This is true! It gets into your brain, and then you will have dreams of practicing. I have woke myself up many times throwing kicks in dreams (usually my quadricep muscle tenses, and shakes the bed enough to wake me -- this has not happened in a long time, though).


 
According to my missus, I sword-fight in my sleep :lol:.

I am very heartened by all the posts in this thread as it shows that once someone discovers a love of the martial arts they never relinquish it.  The trick, as far as I see it, it to love the art for what it is, just like you would your life-partner.  Find the one that suits you and don't try and change it or force it to be what you want it to be; just accept what you get from it as a by-product of enjoying practising it.

The three hours a week I have with a katana in my hand, surrounded by other people with katana, naginata and bo, are the most peaceful and tranquil I've ever known .  Even tho' I loved Lau Gar (you don't spend over a decade doing something you hate when you don't get paid for it )  I never got from it the mental benefits I get from MJER - tho' the Lau is a bit more useful (and less lethal) if I fail to avoid trouble :lol:.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> According to my missus, I sword-fight in my sleep :lol:.
> 
> I am very heartened by all the posts in this thread as it shows that once someone discovers a love of the martial arts they never relinquish it. The trick, as far as I see it, it to love the art for what it is, just like you would your life-partner. Find the one that suits you and don't try and change it or force it to be what you want it to be; just accept what you get from it as a by-product of enjoying practising it.
> 
> The three hours a week I have with a katana in my hand, surrounded by other people with katana, naginata and bo, are the most peaceful and tranquil I've ever known . Even tho' I loved Lau Gar (you don't spend over a decade doing something you hate when you don't get paid for it ) I never got from it the mental benefits I get from MJER - tho' the Lau is a bit more useful (and less lethal) if I fail to avoid trouble :lol:.


Beautiful post as always, Mark.  However, I just don't know how "relaxed" I'd be with all that steel flying around my head...especially the naginata.  That's a long distance between the wielder and the steel to keep control of.  Of course, in the aikido school it's not steel flying around your head it's other students!  We are a twisted bunch, aren't we?:lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> The three hours a week I have with a katana in my hand, surrounded by other people with katana, naginata and bo, are the most peaceful and tranquil I've ever known .


 
And you all think I'm a bit off because I hit trees 

Sukerkin I KNEW I liked you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually the most peaceful and tranquil I ever am is in a Chinese Tea House. But doing my taiji forms is something completely different and to be honest hard to explain and simply incredible.

As to Sanda and the trees it is a very high level of focus that is quite nice in the 21st century when there is so much around trying desperately to gain your attention.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Xue, you keep hitting trees like that and you're gonna have to be fighting off ELF. Now that would be an epic battle to see.


 
Would.... that... mean... MORE TRAINING :EG:  YEAH!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Would.... that... mean... MORE TRAINING :EG: YEAH!!!!!


 
Yes Xue more training, carry on.


----------

